# 9 Week old snow pics



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Cute pictures. 

Snow 'may' happen here tomorrow. Calling for a dusting to an inch. Thank heavens nothing like what our northeastern members have received.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute pictures...he certainly looks like he was having fun!!


----------



## intimatejoker (Apr 10, 2009)

He sure looks like he is enjoying himself. Great pic's. What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet boy. I especially like the 4th pic. Enjoy the snow while it lasts.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I live in the Dallas/Fort Worth area of North Texas. They say we may get up to 3 inches today! Taking the day off work and gonna play with Jake in the snow. 

Jeff


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure looks like a very happy pupper. You may have to buy him a snowmaking machine next winter. :


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice pictures! I really like 'em!


----------

